# [Chaosium] "All set for a gaslight-era mystery of malevolent proportions!" Critical Role Plays Call of Cthulhu tonight (Monday 29th July)



## Michael O'Brien (Jul 29, 2019)

All set for a gaslight-era mystery of malevolent proportions! Our friends Critical Role are playing 'Shadow of the Crystal Palace', their special Call of Cthulhu one-shot, tonight (Monday 29 July) at 7pm PST.

More details here: https://www.chaosium.com/blogall-se...lays-call-of-cthulhu-tonight-monday-29th-july

Watch at https://www.twitch.tv/criticalrole


----------



## Michael O'Brien (Mar 19, 2020)

If you missed our friends at Critical Role play Call of Cthulhu on Twitch the first time round last July, they're rebroadcasting 'Shadow of the Crystal Palace' tonight: 7PM Pacific
Twitch


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 19, 2020)

So awesome.  This Critical Role broadcast was what got my regular gaming group interested in trying Call of Cthulhu in the first place (out of the six of us, only two had ever played it before.)  When our regular DM cancelled tomorrow's  5E D&D game, one of our players stepped up and offered to run a Call of Cthulhu one-shot over Roll20.  It'll be his first time as a GM Keeper, and his first time using Roll20.


----------

